# New from Ontario



## oldgun (Feb 25, 2010)

Just to say Hello and hope to enjoy the site.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Buddy. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Howdy from the Great Rocky Mountains


----------



## oldgun (Feb 25, 2010)

Just added my avatar? this was my first buck 2009 after many years of hunting!


----------



## CrillyCamp (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Oldgun. Welcome to the forum, You hunt Predators in Tbay??


----------



## oldgun (Feb 25, 2010)

With all the deer here we are going to have to start gunning for the wolves, we hear them often almost every night! Leave my DEER alone.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

hey oldgun,welcome aboard,,hunted near kenora(lake of the woods) a couple years back,you got some nice deer up that way...


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Oldgun. I just joined and live next door in Manitoba.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome.

From south eastern B.C., great hunting around here, this is a great site,nice to hear from so many people from so many places.
hassell


----------



## guy (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like this could be fun the new nd3n nd5 are awsume for night hunting they really work i got mine from hollowpoint ,com in nh sam or dillon nice people i hunted kenora awsume agin but need help from natives


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Oldgun,

Just wanted to welcome you to Predato Talk.


----------

